# sony kv21fv300, no enciende



## Robo (Sep 11, 2010)

hola gente, les comento acerca de mi problema con este tv, la cosa es que hace unos dias dejo de encender, hacia desmagnetizacion y el rele de encendido se activaba, pero el tv no enciende sino al rato, yo creo que pueda ser que no hay la suficiente tension el calentador del tubo, o segun otras paginas puede ser el vertical, que opinan ustedes que sera?
si necesitan mas info me comentan.
gracias
saludos!


----------



## eLBARDOS (Sep 12, 2010)

Te recomiendo primero medir la tension del +B para estar seguro si tu falla esta en la fuente o en otro componente. Tienes pulsos de proteccion en el LED del panel frontal ¿cuantos?.


----------



## Robo (Sep 12, 2010)

hola, gracias por responder, si el led manda cuatro pulsaciones, para, manda 4 y asi todo el dia, en cuanto a la fuente,mmm no creo que sea, porque despues de un rato dandole al control remoto, o al boton de encendido, prende, lo que mas creo es que sea el calentador del tubo


----------



## eLBARDOS (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola. Bueno para deducir bien tienes que hacer mediciones de aislamento. Por suerte yo tengo una television del mismo modelo que me llego con el fly-back malo justamente ya esta reparado,mira te adjunto los pulsos del Sony segun el manual tienes malo el horizontal o no hay tension en el circuito.

No se como llegaste a deducir o diagnosticar que no calienta el tubo??? o calentador de tubo? 

Saludos y no olvides comentar como avanzas con la tele.

disculpa por el dato es el vertical jaja ya estoy traumado con los horizontales jeje 

saludos suerte!


----------



## Robo (Sep 13, 2010)

hola, gracias por responder, lo que me lleva a pensar que es el tubo son 2 cosas: 
1 lleva mas de 4 años el tv, y muchas horas de uso diario
2, el tv despues de estar un rato dandole prende

esto solo es algo infundado, porque de tubos no se mucho, voy a desarmar otra vez el tv y revisar las tensiones del integrado.
saludos!

PD: me podes enviar el documento? o decirme de donde lo puedo descargar gracias


----------



## eLBARDOS (Sep 13, 2010)

Que tal Robo bueno si ese es tu diagnostico pues que mas, Hasta aqui te puedo ayudar si quieres el doc. pasame tu correo porque el harchivo es muy pesado. Si alguien mas necesita este modelo no hay ningun problema por enviarselo 

Suerte!

Que tal Robo bueno si ese es tu diagnostico que mas hasta aqui te puedo ayudar. Si quieres el Doc. necesito tu correo ya que el harchivo es muy pesado. Si alguien mas necesita el manual de este modelo del Sony no hay ningun problema para enviarselo. 

Suerte!


----------



## Robo (Sep 27, 2010)

eLBARDOS, ahi te mande hace rato el mp
todavia no he podidio con eso
saludos!


----------



## Robo (Oct 20, 2010)

eLBARDOS, hola, aun sigo esperando el documento.
no lo he podido encontrar por otro lado.
Saludos!


----------



## LM380 (Oct 20, 2010)

Va el Service Manual.

Puedes abrirlo con este programa si no tienes el Winrar.


----------



## jroncancio (Ene 25, 2011)

Gracias viejo por el plano, mil gracias estaba buscandolo hace dias muchas gracias


----------



## Robo (Ene 26, 2011)

hace tiempo no miraba esto, yta lo voy a ver.
muchas gracias


----------



## jroncancio (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola robo tengo un tele con el mismo problema le doy y le doy hasta que prende que le hiciste para hacerlo arrancar????


----------



## scam (Mar 30, 2011)

Yo tambien tengo la misma marca y modelo de TV le doy, le doy le doy  hasta que prende. Parece que es un problema que siempre se presenta en este TV. ¿Como se soluciona el problema, que se debe cambiar?


----------



## Robo (Mar 30, 2011)

al final no fue el vertical fue la parte reguladora, no daba lo que pedia


----------



## jroncancio (Mar 31, 2011)

No la verdad no es el transistor de vertical, este problema lo solucione gracias a los plano de LM380, donde encontramos el integrado que nos controla el transformador de la fuente el (MCZ3001D) en la pagina 31 de ese documento. Simplemente cambiamos este integrado y asunto arreglado, Saludos a todos y mil gracias a LM380 que hizo posible el plano para poder estudiar el comportamiento del TV. GRACIAS!!!


----------



## jack44sv (Jul 28, 2011)

bueno yo vengo de paso por aki por un problema de audio pero les agradezco mucho facilitar el diagrama


----------



## jroncancio (Jul 28, 2011)

Bien, revisa la respuesta que da "LM380" el nos dejo el plano, esta respuesta esta mas arriba de esta conversación.


----------



## jroncancio (Jul 28, 2011)

Bueno, deme la dirección de correo y envío el archivo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Si bien la intención es buena por otroa lado esta lo que dice la norma 2.3 y la estan quebrantando 

Leer las normas de participación para evitar ser moderados


----------



## jroncancio (Jul 29, 2011)

Bueno adjunto los archivos requeridos, estos proporcionados gracias "LM380". Saludos.


----------

